# Brauche ein Tipp mit Gold Schrift



## DJ Dicker (17. März 2008)

Hallo ich habe ein Bild Gestaltet und da möchte ich eine Golden Schrift darüber setzten aber ich bekomme kein Gold Effekt hin brauche dringend rat 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## assi70 (17. März 2008)

Viell. hilft Dir das weiter!
http://www.psd-tutorials.de/photoshoptutorialshow-17.html

Gruss


----------



## ooOiZeOoo (17. März 2008)

hallo!

google mal nach Bildern mit dem Namen goldfill und leg das als Muster über deine Schrift (in Photoshop geht das mit den Ebeneneffekten)

leg dir dann ne neue leere Ebene unter der Schriftebene an, geh wieder auf die Ebene mit der Schrift und dann "mit darunter liegender zusammenfassen"

Wenn du dann noch mit den Effekten monochrome Störungen hinzufügst, sieht das super nach Gold aus..

greeetz,

iZe


----------



## DJ Dicker (17. März 2008)

Das habe ich alles Probiert ich bekomme es nicht hin warum weis ich auch nicht das will einfach nicht


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. März 2008)

Hi,

Präzisiere doch einfach mal, an welchem Schritt du hängen bleibst, damit wir konkreter helfen können.
Noch Videotutorial: Chromtext - und anstatt dieses Blau nimmst Du ein sattes Gelb.

Grüße


----------



## DJ Dicker (17. März 2008)

Ja ich versuche ja die anleitung zu folgen aber es geht nicht er füllt die farbe nicht warum weiss ich nicht ich versuche es schon zeit gestern warum geht das nicht mit diesem Programm das ist so einfach beschrieben in der Anleitung aber es geht nicht


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2008)

Bleib doch mal ganz ruhig^^. Trink erstmal einen Tee.

Jetzt zählst du mal Schritt für Schritt auf was du gemacht hast, und wo genau du etwas nicht schaffst. Und bitte Punkte und Kommas setzen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. März 2008)

Und jetzt das Ganze mal bitte mit den passenden Satzzeichen. Danke.

Poste uns doch mal einen Screenshot samt Ebenenpaletten, wo Du nicht 
mehr weiterkommst. Die Glaskugel ist grad auf Klassenfahrt auf Mallorca.


----------



## DJ Dicker (17. März 2008)

Also ich habe einen Textgeschriben, den möchte ich aber in Goldfarbe erstellen, jetzt habe ich die Anleitung bekommen von assi70, die recht einfach ist ,aber bei mir geht es nicht mit der anleitung wie es beschrieben ist hier habe ich mal ein Bild so möchte ich das machen 



Hier der Link

http://img358.imageshack.us/img358/9504/68597425ii0.jpg

genau so möchte ich die haben

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Alexander Groß (17. März 2008)

Hallo,

was genau funktioniert bei dir nicht?


Alex


----------



## ooOiZeOoo (17. März 2008)

guck mal hier: findest du über google das goldfil

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...nt=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&sa=N

speicher dir das goldene Bildchen einfach ab. dann rufst du es in Photoshop auf. (datei/öffnen)

dann bearbeiten/Muster festlegen dem Ding nen Namen geben (zweckmäßigerweise goldfill) und ok klicken

so, dann schreibst du deinen Text in einer beliebigen Farbe.
Doppelklick auf die Textebene, es öffnet sich ein Fenster. Dort gehst du auf "Musterüberlagerung" , suchst dir bei den Mustern dein Golfill aus und klickst ok...

nun sollte deine Schrift schon golden sein...

Ne neue Ebene anlegen, unter die Schriftebene setzen, die Schrifteben anwählen, mit der darunterliegenden Ebene zusamenfassen.

dann etwas mehr Sättigung dazugeben, bis die Goldfarbe deiner Vorstellung entspricht..die schrägen Kanten sind mit nem Filter gemacht, gehn aber zur Not auch mit den Ebeneneffekten "abgeflachte Kante und Relief"


----------



## DJ Dicker (17. März 2008)

Ich möchte nur diese Farbe wie die Schrift vom Bruce Lee so möchte ich weiter machen an meinem Bild bekomme es aber nicht hin ich brauche schritt für schritt Hilfe ich danke euch allen die mir Helfen 


Und wie kann ich den Roten Hindergrund änder und den Metall Effekt hinzufügen


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. März 2008)

*Bitte beantworte erstmal unsere (Ex1tus', Alexanders und meine) Fragen! Danke.*


----------

